# Non-fee paying schools in Edinburgh??!!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Can any of you give me tips on best areas to live in Edinburgh with school-aged kids who need to attend non-fee paying schools?!
We have a 6 year old and a 14 year old and we have NO IDEA what the best neighborhoods are for schools!!!!!!!!
I greatly appreciate it,
Beth


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya beth
im from edinburgh 
I dont know much about schools but this will help you :Schools - City of Edinburgh Council
and as you said where to live in edinburgh this will help you: Edinburgh UK | Live, Study, Edinburgh Business News, Facts & Information
and if you looking for a flat or a house to rent/buy :Edinburgh Property for Sale & Rent - Flats & Houses - ESPC.com
bus is the best and fast way and cheap way to travel in and around edinburgh :Welcome to Lothian Buses
i have been staying in edinburgh for last 10yrs and i love it 

HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya beth
im from edinburgh 
I dont know much about schools but this will help you :Schools - City of Edinburgh Council
and as you said where to live in edinburgh this will help you: http://www.edinburgh-inspiringcapital.com/
and if you looking for a flat or a house to rent/buy :Edinburgh Property for Sale & Rent - Flats & Houses - ESPC.com
bus is the best and fast way and cheap way to travel in and around edinburgh :Welcome to Lothian Buses
i have been staying in edinburgh for last 10yrs and i love it 

HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for the many useful links!!
I really appreciate it


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

aye ne bother at all


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Beth, I was wondering if you found a good secondary school? We moved recently (June) to Livingston area (from edinburgh - our 3rd year here!). I have found it is not so much the curriculum that might be an issue, but the children attending school!  My son and daughter has found it a challenge as the children uses very foul language! They are getting use to the culture and has adapted. Thankfully!
Do let us know how you are getting on settling in bonny Scotland!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
So how does Livingston area compare with Edinburgh then?
We are now on school year #2 and both the girls seem to be doing okay. No problems at all with the primary school, but I would have to agree with you about our experience with the secondary school. Our daughter really likes her teachers, kind of hates the testing system and is often troubled by the poor language and behaviour of her peers.
Ah well, life is messy and it's good to learn how to navigate the ups and downs that come our way.
As for Edinburgh...we all love this city!
Thanks for checking in
Take care,
Beth


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Must say, we find people this side friendlier  Where we lived before the children got on well enough with the other children in the area, but the parents weren't intrested! Doesn't help that I am a stay at home mum I guess. (but loving it! )


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't managed to make any close connections yet...I guess it takes time!
Glad you are finding it easier where you are now


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

*Building friendships*

It takes time. I find my neighbours very friendly but they have their 'things' they do. So to reach a place where they just come in for a cuppa takes time. And you have to make the first initiative.......weird hey?!
I am always looking for new friends and reaching out to the alien....because I am one of them!


----------



## Tynah (Dec 29, 2012)

Hiya,

I am currently in the Livingston area as well and our daughter is going to Primary 1 next year. We really dont know how to look out for the good schools here about and are even considering moving to Edinburgh if it means she gets better schooling there. Any ideas which the good areas are in Livingston to raise and educate a decent family?  If no any pointers in the Edinburgh area would also be great. Thanks in Advance. :clap2:
Tynah


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Tynah,

It is not an easy answer to give. I am considering to send my youngest also to school - at the moment I am home-educating them - so, I am also there weighing up options!  In the public (free) schools you get the good and bad ... we find the culture are very different as to what we are use to. Children are being raised more 'laid back' ; I am not saying the children are bad children, just the reflect what they see and hear. Concerning good area's - we live in Broxburn - this is not the best area to live in (we didn't know it when we moved here a few months ago - but our neighbours are friendly tho). Bathgate is an up and coming area - Livingston itself; I have not heard very good things of the schools there(but more of secondary schools). BUT, if you can find a small school - eg Dechmont just outside Uphall, then you can be more sure of more of a measure of care and support. Saying that, my friend has a son with a dissability and the Broxburn primary school has been very good with support for them. So, to sum up - you can find a relative good primary school in this (Livingston) area, but keep close eye on your daughter - and train her up in the way she should go..... do not let the culture and school train her without your input! 

In secondary schools there are extreme amount of sexual and peer pressure.... all over I think! Just to bear in mind if you want to buy a house near secondary schools.
In Edinburgh you can find good secondary schools - George Watson is very good; but school fees are very expensive. Plus you have that peer pressure... so, if money is not a option, then I will recommend. I've met some young people from here and they are very well mannered.
Accomodation in edinburgh - if you can find a place near the city centre, it would be better. People are friendlier and more accepting. We stayed there and also just outside in Newtongrange. We find the neighbours clicky and not intrested in anybody who are not like them! :-( Stayed in penicuik - more friendlier people, but also, can get some really rude one's - so check the area out first. Schools there are average, but beware, we had run in's by the local scatepark with some students from the highschool being rude to the younger children. But then, you get some really nice young people there as well. Still think George Watson is the best!  If we could afford it...sigh 

I hope this is helpful. Once more, this is only my personal opinion and experiences. Some might differ from me!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Tynah said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I am currently in the Livingston area as well and our daughter is going to Primary 1 next year. We really dont know how to look out for the good schools here about and are even considering moving to Edinburgh if it means she gets better schooling there. Any ideas which the good areas are in Livingston to raise and educate a decent family?  If no any pointers in the Edinburgh area would also be great. Thanks in Advance. :clap2:
> Tynah


Hi,
We are in Edinburgh in a neighbourhood called Stockbridge and the non-fee paying primary school is called Stockbridge primary and is meant to be very good. Our youngest couldn't get a spot there so she ended up at Flora Stevenson. It is much bigger and much more diverse and, well, we love it.
I think the "best" are Stockbridge, Sciennes, Morningside and possibly Trinity. I'm not sure where Flora Stevenson falls on the list, but we are on year 2 there (p 4 now) and have been very happy with the teachers. Nothing amazing and nothing awful.
Good luck!
~Beth


----------



## Tynah (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for this advice. Its a good start. Someone was telling me that Balerno is a good area so we are planning to go and nose about there next week we shall also check out the differnet places you have adviced. You are right I find that the system here is abit laid back to say the least and alot of parent input is required. I am praying to find the better cultured schools n neighbourhood. I will let you know how I get on. Thanks







Lieschen said:


> Hi Tynah,
> 
> It is not an easy answer to give. I am considering to send my youngest also to school - at the moment I am home-educating them - so, I am also there weighing up options!  In the public (free) schools you get the good and bad ... we find the culture are very different as to what we are use to. Children are being raised more 'laid back' ; I am not saying the children are bad children, just the reflect what they see and hear. Concerning good area's - we live in Broxburn - this is not the best area to live in (we didn't know it when we moved here a few months ago - but our neighbours are friendly tho). Bathgate is an up and coming area - Livingston itself; I have not heard very good things of the schools there(but more of secondary schools). BUT, if you can find a small school - eg Dechmont just outside Uphall, then you can be more sure of more of a measure of care and support. Saying that, my friend has a son with a dissability and the Broxburn primary school has been very good with support for them. So, to sum up - you can find a relative good primary school in this (Livingston) area, but keep close eye on your daughter - and train her up in the way she should go..... do not let the culture and school train her without your input!
> 
> ...


----------

